# What second FX body would you buy ?



## goodguy (Sep 15, 2016)

From time to time I like to play the "what if" question so here goes, would love to hear what you would do.

Scenario
I am obviously a huge fan of photography and I also does events.
My setup for weddings is my main camera D750 and second camera mostly for group shots is the D3300.
I find the D3300 very limiting mostly because of 2 reasons, the 24-70mm which is mostly on it is in many occasions not wide enough and I need to back up to get the shot and many times I don't have the space or I need to trip over people to get into position to get the shot, also the button layout is different then the D750 and it would be a whole lot easy to have 2 cameras with same button layout for a fast work flow especially in pressure time. .
2 cameras with same sensor size will really help me cover the perfect range I need which is 24mm-200mm
One more issue is the option of only 1 SD card which means I cant back up my RAW files which is very important in events


So I know I need a second FX body.
As I see it I have 3 options
1.Get a D610, maybe even used or refurbished and save a whole lot of money
2.Wait and get the D750 replacement
3.Get another D750

The option of getting a used D800 is not relevant because of the files size and mostly the very different button layout.

Mind you I have the money now ready.
So what would you do ?

I must admit I am tempted to get the D610 which is a lot of camera for the money, probably the best value FF camera in the market nowdays.
But I will not do that, I can work it with the D3300 until the D750 will come out, I am hoping the D750 replacement will have the D500 AF system and in low light which is mostly when I shoot I need the most powerful AF system I can get, as good as the AF on the D750 is I find it still lacking from time to time and it will not lock focus when I need it and I miss important shots.
So for me its option No.2 I will wait for the D750 replacement making the D750 group shot camera and the new one the main camera.
The D3300 will become my backup camera


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 15, 2016)

I like two of the same camera so just the current D750 would be my recommendation.  Having two of the same camera also lets you really focus on getting the most out of that particular focusing system so you don't miss those important shots.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep.  Two identical cameras is the way to go.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> Yep.  Two identical cameras is the way to go.


Interesting, makes perfect sense.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd replace the D3300 with a D600 or D610 in a heartbeat.

If youre going to have two different cameras, might as well have the better imager.   The D750 can continue being the main body, where the D610 will be wide angle/backup.

There's little difference between the D610 body and D750 body -- button and layout wise at least.  A lot more similar than the D3300 for sure.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> There's little difference between the D610 body and D750 body -- button and layout wise at least.  A lot more similar than the D3300 for sure.


But just enough to drive one nuts from time to time ... ISO and +/- buttons

If you have the money a D750 is a perfect backup.  No change what-so-ever in your shooting.
I'm curious what instances the AF isn't locking focus.  Do your lenses have focus over ride just in case to help set focus quickly for those instances?


----------



## goooner (Sep 16, 2016)

Is there a reason you have the crop (FOV)? If there is a reason for the crop sensor camera, just get a fast crop zoom (17-50/2.8). Will be cheaper, and you will have both 'worlds'.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > There's little difference between the D610 body and D750 body -- button and layout wise at least.  A lot more similar than the D3300 for sure.
> ...


Many times when lighting is poor and I shoot clothing with low contrast like the brides white dress or grooms black tox the camera has hard time locking focus, I assume I simply reached the limit of the camera ability, I find the worst is when I have my 50mm lens on, and the best is with the 24-70mm but still I am missing lots of shots.
Camera will lock focus just not fast enough for what I need thus I do need/want the D500 AF system
Just to be sure I sent my Tamron 70-200mm for calibration but they found nothing wrong with it, I also sent the D750 to be checked for AF issues but there were no problems found, just to add the D3300 takes even longer to lock focus in same situations.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

goooner said:


> Is there a reason you have the crop (FOV)? If there is a reason for the crop sensor camera, just get a fast crop zoom (17-50/2.8). Will be cheaper, and you will have both 'worlds'.


I bought the D3300 as a backup camera for what ever but since then I started to do events, being relatively new to event photography I am taking small steps and not running to buy all the equipment in the world.
For the most parts the D3300 does the job very well but as I said too many times I find it to be limiting because its not wide enough and the button layout is so different.


----------



## goooner (Sep 16, 2016)

goodguy said:


> For the most parts the D3300 does the job very well but as I said too many times I find it to be limiting because its not wide enough and the button layout is so different.


This is why I suggested a 17-55/2.8, for when you need to get wider with the D3300. I will always keep a crop sensor body around for my birding and nature shots. The question is if the crop body has any advantages for you when doing events. I can imagine that you might need a little extra reach now and again where it might be beneficial.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

goooner said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > For the most parts the D3300 does the job very well but as I said too many times I find it to be limiting because its not wide enough and the button layout is so different.
> ...


Well lets say I buy a D7100 used for around 600$ and a used Sigma 17-50mm 2.8 for another 250$-300$, this is almost the money for a used D610 and I have both 24-70mm and 70-200mm so I think it would make more sense to have a powerful camera like a D610 over an excellent but still not as good D7100
Also I would sell the D3300 if I have another crop sensor camera, this way I buy an FX and keep the D3300 for just in case back up situation which is why I bought it the first place.
No I am pretty sure I am solid about having 2 FX for long run and one will have the D500 AF system.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2016)

goodguy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...


Got it.
When I do oil blotch tests on my d600 I normally take a picture of my white back door - AFS-Single.
The door is all white but has those pattern 4 rectangles on it.
When I attempt to focus on a flat part of the door the camera does have focus issues.
When I select the part of the door where the rectangles are the AF are it has some "dimension / image contrast" to lock on to.

Put the focus point on something that gives the single color image some contrast (between the dress and neckline) then BB Lock Focus and with a good DOF the shot should be fast and in focus.

For Indoors, our soccer teams have this horrible bright greenish reflective jersey.  Indoors, I have to do the same thing as with the door.  Not look directly at the jersey but make sure there a neckline or something else there for the camera to lock on.  My success rates in these instances used to be dismal, now it's very high.  AFC-S/9pt

It's that stupid Contrast Detection wanting more contrast than what is available.

FYI, the d750 has better lower contrast detection than the d600 in the center area with more crosspoints.  To the sides it's the same.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Yeap I know all that, I have perfected my system, as I said I have reached the limitation of my camera thus I want to buy a camera with an even better AF system.
I try as much as I can to use the centre point AFS but its not always possible and not always fast enough for what I need, to be honest I doubt even the amazing D500 will be able to give me the 100% lightning focus lock speed in all conditions I want/need but a better success rate will mean more valuable moment pictures which is so important for event photographer.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2016)

goodguy said:


> so I think it would make more sense to have a powerful camera like a D610 over an excellent but still not as good D7100



agreed.  and the D600/610 will be better for wide shots and thinner DOF.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 16, 2016)

I did just that, and got a D600 to accompany my D800. Paid peanuts for the D600. Sent it to Nikon for the free shutter replacement. Done! Boom!
Button layoff is slightly different but not something that bothers me in any way. Never even thought about it.


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

shadowlands said:


> I did just that, and got a D600 to accompany my D800. Paid peanuts for the D600. Sent it to Nikon for the free shutter replacement. Done! Boom!
> Button layoff is slightly different but not something that bothers me in any way. Never even thought about it.


Do you work in an extremely fast paste environment situations like event photography ?
If not then I agree but I need a camera that has same button layout, not close but as close as possible.
If not I might have opted for a nicely used D800, maybe a used D810


----------



## dophineh (Sep 16, 2016)

I have a Nikon D610 and D80, but I would love to have the Nikon DF. Or two of them...


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

dophineh said:


> I have a Nikon D610 and D80, but I would love to have the Nikon DF. Or two of them...


The DF isn't really an option for me but thanks for sharing


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 16, 2016)

D600 and d750. Are slightly different.  Enough to drive me nuts sometimes. They even moved the INFO button.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 16, 2016)

goodguy said:


> I try as much as I can to use the centre point AFS but its not always possible and not always fast enough for what I need, to be honest I doubt even the amazing D500 will be able to give me the 100% lightning focus lock speed in all conditions I want/need but a better success rate will mean more valuable moment pictures which is so important for event photographer.


The D500 probably would. The AF system is unbelievably good, but the layout would not match up.  I understand how the different layouts sucks between cameras and that was why I ultimately got the D300 for a backup and upgraded my 300 F4 to the 300 F2.8.  Its unfortuanate because you can get D4 for around 2k used now and that would be a great body for you, but the controls are different and you would end up wanting 2 pro bodies. So with all that said, I think another D750 would be your best option.  Maybe you can catch a refurb sale at 1400 if it pops up again..


----------



## goodguy (Sep 16, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> D600 and d750. Are slightly different.  Enough to drive me nuts sometimes. They even moved the INFO button.
> View attachment 127652


They moved the ISO button, that's no good 
Thanks for the comparison pic


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 16, 2016)

goodguy said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > I did just that, and got a D600 to accompany my D800. Paid peanuts for the D600. Sent it to Nikon for the free shutter replacement. Done! Boom!
> ...



I do at times. It hasn't been an issue for me. But, that's me. If you would flow better with two of a kind, then you should go that route. I completely understand.


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 16, 2016)

shadowlands said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


@shadowlands why do you disagree with my post?


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 16, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > goodguy said:
> ...


What? Simply posting my take on the subject.


----------



## Peeb (Sep 17, 2016)

Interesting thread!


----------



## coastalconn (Sep 17, 2016)

shadowlands said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > shadowlands said:
> ...


@shadowlands You marked my post as disagree.. It has a red x under with your name. Just wondering what you disagree with?


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 17, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


Your punctuation maybe?

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Sep 17, 2016)

I suspect that it was an accidental check


----------



## chuasam (Sep 17, 2016)

My GF and I both have a D810 and D700 each. We borrow as necessary based on level of the client. Why do you feel you need an Fx? The D610 felt a bit like a lame duck of a camera. If you must, get another D750 if you can wait, get the replacement.

She's likely getting the D500 next and I'm semiseriously pondering a switch to Fujifilm. Sony is attractive if they can get their ergonomics in order.

But I'm probably trapped into Nikon so that we can maximize usage of our cameras. So I'm running a parallel system of a D810 for work and mft or 1" for vacations.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 17, 2016)

@coastalconn   doesn't the d500 buttons light up?
If I recall I really liked that feature since doing night photography I can't see the buttons without my lights which messes me up mostly


----------



## goodguy (Sep 17, 2016)

chuasam said:


> My GF and I both have a D810 and D700 each. We borrow as necessary based on level of the client. Why do you feel you need an Fx? The D610 felt a bit like a lame duck of a camera. If you must, get another D750 if you can wait, get the replacement.
> 
> She's likely getting the D500 next and I'm semiseriously pondering a switch to Fujifilm. Sony is attractive if they can get their ergonomics in order.
> 
> But I'm probably trapped into Nikon so that we can maximize usage of our cameras. So I'm running a parallel system of a D810 for work and mft or 1" for vacations.


Went on a trip about 6 months ago with few friends and friends of friends.
Everybody but 2 people had Nikon
The two were one with 5D III
The second is a lady who had the Nikon D750 and decided to move to the Fuji XT-10
She admitted the D750 was better in everyway but the biggest thing was low light performance.
She found the XT-10 simply acceptable but not in the level she was accustomed to.
She kept the Fuji because she said it was hard for her to walk around with a big DSLR but that's the only thing that is keeping her to Fuji.
Her boyfriend has a D610 so she said in times she needs to shoot in more serious conditions she will borrow the D610 from him, she also said in most cases she shoots in good lighting condition so the Fuji is perfect for that.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 17, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...


Accident. I don't even have a clue about how I did that.


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 17, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I suspect that it was an accidental check


Indeed it was.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2016)

One thing I saw on a youtube thing was for the d750.  You can reprogram the video button to be the ISO button (like on the d500 which has the ISO button by the release) instead of bottom left.  I couldn't find this feature on the D600 though.  Of course, I'm not sure how you turn on/off video if needed if you reprogram that button.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 19, 2016)

Checked the d750 movie button via menu selection f9. Can reassign to:
- White Balance
- ISO Senstivity
- Choose Image Area
- None

I'll be changing mine to ISO, as that's the one function I'm always using and between the d600 and d750 it confuses me. Now the buttons will be far enough different where I shouldn't get confused. Now I'll just mess up reviewing and image with the + and - buttons ... and white balance.


----------



## odagled (Sep 20, 2016)

I'd go for another D750 to keep the feeling the same. Right now I'm shooting with a D750 as my main body with a D700 as the second. Sometimes the button lay out slows me down but after a few attempts, your muscle memory kicks in.


----------



## andybseesthings (Oct 15, 2016)

This thread has been brilliant, I'm in exactly the same position (only I don't do event photography, but doing a lot of night shooting I would find button layout similarity of major use) as I have a D750 and on my most recent trip took my old D5300 as a second body - The trip led me to sell the D5300 as I found the different DOP and focal lengths a real pain (I have 14, 20, 35 & 85 mm primes) and the totally different layout and featureset a mild pain too. Have been thinking about a D600 as a daytime walkaround body for the 20mm, for many of the reasons above and they're pretty affordable for a semi-recent FX body (£600 or so) and with Nikon still offering recall on them seems a safe bet too.

Has there been any indication on a D750 follow up? Just wonder as I guess that could bring D750 prices down too (and two identical bodies would be great) but spending another£1k+ on a second body is something I can't really entertain at present.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 15, 2016)

I think the D750 is too new.  I fully expect to see a D850 soon however -- something FF with the same specs and the D5 and D500.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 16, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I think the D750 is too new.  I fully expect to see a D850 soon however -- something FF with the same specs and the D5 and D500.


Oh yes please, that will be lovely, and the sooner the better


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 27, 2017)

d600, for sure


----------



## greybeard (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds to me like you are using your equipment to make money on the side.  If it were me I'd get another D750 for the plain and simple reason that I would be less likely to make a mistake using a wrong setting because I got confused over which camera I was using.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 30, 2017)

D600 without a doubt


----------



## lance70 (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say a D600


----------

